# Game pics Bandera



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

Anybody got a idea on age of this auodad?

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm going to guess he's not too old just because he's not scarred up at all and his horns aren't busted up either. Nice ram though!!! I'm sure there are many folks on here with much more Auodad experience than I have. Maybe some of them will post up! Baker


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Just zoom in and count the growth rings.....


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

That's a decent middle aged ram. My question is why does the whitetail still have his antlers?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Date on the pic says last day of February.



DEXTER said:


> That's a decent middle aged ram. My question is why does the whitetail still have his antlers?


----------



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yea the dates are correct but the times are way off


----------



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

So do Auodads frequent feeders or jus pass thru?


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

ROBALO23 said:


> So do Auodads frequent feeders or jus pass thru?


The wild herd I have in the panhandle will frequent the feeder daily pretty much with a few exceptions.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

you're cedars rival my mesquites...
big expensive to fix problems...


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Old enough to catch a bullet. That size is at least 8 yrs old - 9-10 most likely


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great picts, thanks for sharing


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Where in bandera are you located?


----------



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

Off hwy 16 halfway to Kerrville.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

My first thought was around 5 but after going back and looking at the length of his brooms and the darker color starting on the face I would agree.


mrsh978 said:


> Old enough to catch a bullet. That size is at least 8 yrs old - 9-10 most likely


----------



## 150class (Nov 14, 2012)

I would say a couple more years from being a gooden.

Any more photos of him to judge beam length?

He has some good chaps on him for sure


----------



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll post some more this evening. He will be on wall I promise if I see him


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Your spoiled though... 



150class said:


> I would say a couple more years from being a gooden.
> 
> Any more photos of him to judge beam length?
> 
> He has some good chaps on him for sure


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Just zoom in and count the growth rings.....


I think I can see 4 without zooming and thats just on 1/2 of the horn, it would be way easier that a whitetail >with< a good pic of horns


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

I would say he no older than 4 years old. 

Let him grow IMO.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

With the amount of corn on the ground I bet that 5 gallons goes pretty fast. Might think about bigger feeder... Nice animals.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

From only this one view - that ram is well over four- their growth rings are not as distinct as bighorns are. A 4 yr old would not have the weight / thickness . Unless he's a dwarf , he's fair game on my hunts and the client would be instructed to ground check the stats .


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

mrsh978 said:


> Old enough to catch a bullet. That size is at least 8 yrs old - 9-10 most likely


Your highly mistaken on that.


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

mrsh978 said:


> From only this one view - that ram is well over four- their growth rings are not as distinct as bighorns are. A 4 yr old would not have the weight / thickness . Unless he's a dwarf , he's fair game on my hunts and the client would be instructed to ground check the stats .


I don't know where your hunting aoudad I have 4 year old Rams with more mass then that.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Free range north Texas - non protein stuffed . With the protection of a fence and flat ground to stand on I'm sure younger animals will get larger sooner. ( pen raised etc) . The one pic of his doodsd indicstes enough age to take on a free range hunt. Pen raised areas you can just keep driving around until you find a larger animal

Be nice to see profile view


----------



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

The small feeder equals more trips to the hill country!! All the corn on the ground is from every time I fill it up I throw a sack under it .Here's a different goat as well. well.








Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

That ones the youngster 3-4. Looks like you have a good population of them.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

That's awesome, I'd be very excited. I bet you have some monsters hanging very close by that aren't so photogenic.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Robert Stuart said:


> I would say he no older than 4 years old.
> 
> Let him grow IMO.


I've got a lot of Aoudad on my property in Montell and I'm gonna say 4-5 as well, his face still looks young to me compared to alot I have on camera, he's a little below 30"


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Aoudad*

I think this guy is 10 years old or close to it, old warrior


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

That is old warrior indeed. Would like to see side profile of first pick to compare against. And yes I put first pic of ram around 28". I always look at how much hair they have and how close it gets to the ground. Young Rams are short , big Rams are bushy and long.


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

mrsh978 said:


> That ones the youngster 3-4. Looks like you have a good population of them.


That one is younger than that.

I have them on our free range ranch in Tarpley and Leakey.

Also have them on our H/F place as well I think that's a 2 year old ram


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

his last game pic is close enough you can count 3 rings without lamb tip. either way he(could even be a nanny) has a long way to go... how s the age on this one....


----------

